# Would daily use of Furminator make cats' fur thinner?



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to a petshop today to enquire about whether there are replacement blade for furminator cos mine seemed abit blunt and brushing ET gave out some kinda scrubby sound. Anyway, petshop staff told me they weren't aware the blade is replaceable and asked how often I used it. I replied daily, and he was alarmed and said daily use of furminator will make kitty's fur look bald and thinner, ??? He uses only once a week for his longhaired cat. 

Well, what does it mean "cat's fur will get thinner"? ET is shorthair, is daily brushing using furminator really not recommended? ET doesn't look bald to me or should I be concerned at all? I have poor eyesight, maybe I should examine him up close?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

That's way too much. It shouldn't be used like a brush... It's a grooming tool that should be used once a week max... Since yours is short hair only needs to be used every two weeks or so. I only use it on mine once a month or less. If you want to groom her everyday then use a regular brush.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

I read before that the Furminator can break/cut off a lot of hair and thins out the coat if used too much, so I don't think I'd use it that often. Maybe get a grooming glove or a brush for daily use instead.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

I've also read to limit the use of the Furminator. It basically finely combs the undercoat and with too much use it can start stripping out hairs in the undercoat, thinning the coat. Also, the blades pretty sharp so you'd want to avoid irritating his skin.
I use the Zoom Groom about once a week (check it on amazon, and check out the video reviews if youre curious how it works) it's is really awesome, I actually like it more than the furminator! And the furminator maybe once a month. My cat's also a domestic shorthair and I find he rarely sheds using this method


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! so its true, furminator will thin the coat. Will stop using immediately. I have Zoom Groom which I bought long ago, but ET seriously do not like it, dunno why. I read good reviews, that is why I bought it, but used only 3X, then I got bitten real real hard. Long story about brushing ET, I actually bought a few brushes, anyway to cut short, in the end he tolerated furminator. Its a daily thing that ET will ask for at a specific time cos he gets treats, its more like time for a TREAT, so its a deal, he let me brush, I give him treats, otherwise no treats and I don't wanna break that routine of a daily brush/treats.

Now, I need to know quick, I look through what is available in online pet store, I am really confused now, should I get a comb or a slicker brush for daily grooming?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I finally bought a Mikki slicker brush and one I believe ET liked. Got him sniffing at it 1st, the moment I unpacked. Then 1 stroke of the brush on his back, he started twisting and turning to reach the brush with his head. I thought he wanted another sniff, brought it to his nose, but then he started brushing his cheeks over the pin earnestly. Thereafter, its was easy brushing him all over. Thank goodness, it won't be another white elephant and money wasted.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

snowy said:


> I finally bought a Mikki slicker brush and one I believe ET liked. Got him sniffing at it 1st, the moment I unpacked. Then 1 stroke of the brush on his back, he started twisting and turning to reach the brush with his head. I thought he wanted another sniff, brought it to his nose, but then he started brushing his cheeks over the pin earnestly. Thereafter, its was easy brushing him all over. Thank goodness, it won't be another white elephant and money wasted.


I love it when they show you what they want. Very interesting animals when they try to communicate. ET sounds like a great cat. Missy has done similar things.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never even seen a Furminator but, from what I've heard they are pretty harsh!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

jusjim said:


> IET sounds like a great cat.


hah, he is now, but not before. Can you imagine a cat hanging off your arm? His claw dug deep into my skin, I panicked, scream and stood up, to only have him hanging off my arm, I couldn't get him off and he couldn't free himself. His scratching and biting terrifies me, but those days are over. But its true, he is a good cat, he just didn't know he hurts and probably being stray his whole life, he is not used to being touched.



Arianwen said:


> I've never even seen a Furminator but, from what I've heard they are pretty harsh!


It look innocent just like another comb, that is why it never cross my mind that I shouldn't use it on a daily basis.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I use my Furminator about twice a week. Tina sheds A LOT. Once a week isn't enough and I don't care for having cat hair everywhere.


----------



## NutroMike (Oct 24, 2012)

All 4 of mine get a regular brushing every morning after their breakfast. About once a month they all get the Furminator. We make a game of brushing. They get their brushing and then they get a treat of a feline Greenie after the brushing so it goes pretty well. I think if I did not brush them daily I would have to use the Furminator a lot more. 4 cats = a LOT of cat hair and there are 2 dogs in the house as well!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

NutroMike said:


> About once a month they all get the Furminator. We make a game of brushing. They get their brushing and then they get a treat of a feline Greenie after the brushing so it goes pretty well. !


haha...mine gets daily brushing with Feline greenies too. ET loved it, so its a deal, NO BRUSHING, NO GREENIES. Wow! saw your avatar, you have a horse too, *BEAUTIFUL*.



scottd said:


> I use my Furminator about twice a week. Tina sheds A LOT. Once a week isn't enough and I don't care for having cat hair everywhere.


Since ET like the new slicker brush, I'll probably just use Furminator once a month. Crazy of me to have used it daily for so many months, lol..


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

hahaha...ET means Extraterrestrial, you know the movie? ET looked just like the one in the movie when we found him, skin and bone, small head with sunken cheek, long bony body and limps, one word "ugly", lol...


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

AdoptAnAngel said:


> Yup, I know ET all too well, and I have loved him since I was a kid. He's so cute! I don't know if they tried to make him look ugly when they created him but if they did, it didn't work in my eyes.  I remember riding the original E.T. Adventure ride at Universal Studios and wishing I could be dressed up and in the basket so that I could experience the ride from ET's eyes.
> 
> I'm glad you found him when you did; sounds like he was hungry out there.


No wonder there is such thing as "Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder", lol.

Yes, when we found him, he was hungry and frightened. We had to leave food for him at a distance for some months before he started coming nearer. After some 8mths, he still will not allow the other feeders to touch him, but interestingly he allowed me to after something like 2-3mths, that's what I call affinity, cos in the end he ended up being with me.


----------

